# SENATOR DX Washing Machine



## anjanamalick (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello Friends
i m going to buy IFB SENATOR DX Washing Machine.
my choice is this good or not???
u can see this washing machine on below link......
http://www.ifbappliances.com


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm seeing some reports of unhappy customers. Due to the fact of that product being available only in India it may be better to get opinions from friends or local sources.


----------

